# Zugriff auf MS Access DB



## Fireball (19. Sep 2009)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich hab ein kleines Problem mit dem Zugriff auf eine MS Access DB.

Ein Freund von mir hat für mich eine Access DB erstellt und sie mir geschickt (ich selber habe keine MS Access installiert).

Jetzt wollte ich mit Java darauf zugreifen.

Als erstes muss ich doch bei Datenquellen (ODBC) bei Benutzer-DSN den Treiber hinzufügen. Das Probem ist ich habe dort keinen MS Access treiber stehen.
Muss ich um den zu bekommen MS Access installiert haben???

Ich will ein kleines Verwaltungsprogramm schreiben das mir die eingegebenen Sachen in die DB schreibt und sie wieder ausliest.
Wie sieht es den aus wenn jetzt z.b. jemand das Programm auch nützen will und diesen Treiber nicht hat und die Einstellung unter Datenquellen nicht gemacht hat. Kann er dann über das Java Programm auf die DB zugreifen oder wird das Programm dann Fehlerhaft beendet?


----------



## dayaftereh (20. Sep 2009)

Hey, ich habe mich auch mal mit Access und java beschäftig aber weit bin ich da nicht gekommen wegen der einrichtung von ODBC, aber ich bin auf eine Library gestoßen mit der ich mdb File öffnen konnte ohne ihgend einem treiber und zwar  Jackcess. Vieleicht Hilft es dir!


----------



## L-ectron-X (23. Sep 2009)

Das geht auch ganz ohne Treiber und Anmeldung in den ODBC-Quellen.
Hier gibts ein Beispiel: Datenbankverbindung (Java) - Byte-Welt Wiki
Allerdings funktionieren Access-DBs nur unter Windows.


----------



## Landei (23. Sep 2009)

... und ohne Unicode-Support


----------

